# Online store



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone one know a good online store to order fish from? I only have one LFS in my area and its tanks are dirty and and the slection is weak....Im about an hour from the city so probably be about the same for as as it would for shipping...

Thanks in advance


----------

